# 6 hours in Leeds - where to go?



## Bend The Light (Apr 22, 2014)

On Saturday I have about 5 or 6 hours in the Leeds area after I drop the missus off for her University tutorial.
I wonder if anyone has any ideas of places to go with the camera, free or very cheap.
I really don;t know the area well at all.

I will have the car, so travel is ok within reason - no point driving for hours for a few minutes shooting.


----------

